# Buying Flies



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

I want to buy a box of 20-30 redfish flies for a variety of conditions. Can anyone recommend a good place online to find such a product? In the past I was able to buy a box of East Cut Flies through a friend but I'm not seeing them available online.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought about 20 for Orvis.com and man they are NICEEE!!!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

If you're on a budget, www.theflystop.com has good stuff. I've used them, and they hold up surprisingly well. They always throw in a couple extras too.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

jodybo said:


> I want to buy a box of 20-30 redfish flies for a variety of conditions. Can anyone recommend a good place online to find such a product? In the past I was able to buy a box of East Cut Flies through a friend but I'm not seeing them available online.


Cabelas had a redfish mix a while back with bendbacks, various shrimp, crab, I can't remember all the patterns. Sierra trading post has some inexpensive sets sometimes. Ive ordered from discount flies in the past and was happy with what I got.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

I've had good luck buying from Discout Flies ( www.discountflies.com ). Good prices, service good, no problems.

Nice selections of all types of flies.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm no commercial tier, but I'll sell you some flies for cheap, say $1-2 depending on how many you want and what kind. I use either super glue or UV resin on all my flies so durability has never been a problem for me. If you want I can post some pics of the types of flies I generally tie.


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

Miller's Fly Shop www.millersflyshop.com


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

I can sel you some great shrimp flies, time consuming to tie but I love to tie them. $6.50 a piece good flies with CCG finish will last you a while. He is a sample picture, feel freer to contact me.


----------

